# R.O.



## DEVILDOG (Aug 21, 2003)

Does any one use a RO? I figure these fish come from the same area as Discus so they should have the same water conditions as them to reach their potential. Maybe it would be over kill. I have never even bothered with water conditioning and my Ps are doing fine. What if I had kept he water perfect wonder if my Ps would have better color?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

All fish will benefit from perfect water quality, but I don't see a need for RO water in a piranha tank. Of course, it won't be bad (au contraire! - am I talking French...







), but it's by no means necessary, since piranha's are much more hardy than discus (which pretty much die when you yell at them...







)


----------



## DEVILDOG (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks Jonas. I think I am still going to get an RO they are only around 150 and like you said it can't hurt. I just fill bad about how hard my water is.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Keep in mind that for every 1 gallon of R.O. water, you are dumping 2-3 gallons of water to waste. So think about a way to recycle the water to your garden. Also you will need to reconstitute the product by adding some tap water or buy commerically available buffers that also add the essential minerals back in. If you have a large tank, it would be a good idea to purchase a 60 gallon drum and pretreat the water in there. Then use a sump pump to move the water to the tank.

When I kept discus, I used a 50/50 mix of tap and R.O. during weekly water changes. It's a little more time consuming but their colors did seem more vivid.


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

I started using 50/50 R/O tap water mix a few weeks ago, and my fiish have changed dramaticaly. They have an overall healthier appearance and the colors has turned deep red with dark backs. Big change IMO.


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

what is RO im so lost?


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

What ro is, water which is stripped of bad chemicals. To do so u need a ro unit like the one below.










Hi - S Reverse Osmosis Units

Full Size Hi-S

• High Silicate Removal
• 60 Gallons Per Day
• Highest Contaminant Removal in Kent R/O Line
• Use On Any Water System
• Compact
• Low Maintenance

Part Number:
RO60HiSCL, 60 gpd full size Hi-S unit, clear canisters
RO120HiSCL, 120 gpd full size Hi-S unit, clear canisters

Replacement Cartridges: CF1M, CFCE, MHiS60

Specifications:

Length: 10"
Width: 5 3/4"
Height: 15 1/2"
Dry weight: 10 lbs
Optimal input water temp: 70-77°F, 21-25°C
Optimal PSI: 65
Optimal Total Dissolved Solids: <200 ppm
Input water type: Any water system
Membrane type: HiS™ 60gpd
Membrane type: 2 x HiS™ 120gpd
Rated Gallons Per Day: 60
Rated Gallons Per Day: 2 x 60
Waste to Product ratio: 3g waste to 1g product
Inhibiting/Damaging tap water chemicals: Iron, Calcium, Magnesium, Heavy Sediment
Pre-filter media #1: CF1M: 10", 1µ, string wound sediment filter,
Pre-filter media #2: CFCE: 10", 10µ, Solid carbon block.
Post filter media: N/A
Tubing type: ¼" pressure tubing
Filter change times: NOTE: change times are varied depending on the tap water conditions. Stated times are an average: TFC membrane: 3 to 5 years, CF1M: 6 months, CFCE: 3,500 gallons or 6 months.


----------

